# Do You Hide Phone Numbers From Your Wife?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Of Taxidermist you are thinking of trying.And live in fear that she might find them.And if she does do you deny any information on knowing how they got there?

Or leave them out letting the chips fall where they will?

Or have them on Speed Dial along with Bass Pro and Cabela's?

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

big rockpile, nope never thought it was worth the trouble, besides it gives you ammunition if she ever hides one. I'm a deal with it kinda guy and let the dust settle, then go from there. Best to be honest and never look over your shoulder, eaisier to get up every day, and get er done.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Why? It's none of her business.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

I know a number for a taxidermist in Springfield that does alot of work for Bass Pro. he is a customer of mine and a real decent guy. He is very good! if you are still looking.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

make a folder called system on your pc and save things in .txt files cleverly labled something like MSmount.txt
make it a couple of folders deep maybe under c:\system\cabs\info\MSmount.txt

this way you can find it but it is where they would have no idea to look 
also always use dos to veiw create and edit it leaves no history of what you did for them to stumble on


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

CGUARDSMAN said:


> I know a number for a taxidermist in Springfield that does alot of work for Bass Pro. he is a customer of mine and a real decent guy. He is very good! if you are still looking.


Thats funny I just called Bass Pro.Seems its one of the few places that does Turkeys.

Well I already owe one a bunch,DW is having a fit on that.I know one Guy that had an Elk mounted his DW wouldn't let him keep it,so its hanging up at our Hunting Lodge.

I'm just thinking I could slip an extra in without her noticing :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

i am not saying he works for bass pro but he does taxidermy for their displays and Jonny Morris' personal stuff. He does do turkey that i know.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

How you gonna hide the check that you used to pay the taxidermist?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

susieM said:


> How you gonna hide the check that you used to pay the taxidermist?


Its my Checking Account! :shrug: 


CGUARDSMAN could you send me a PM with his name and number?

big rockpile


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Its my Checking Account! :shrug:
> 
> 
> CGUARDSMAN could you send me a PM with his name and number?
> ...


Uh, oh!

You deserve all the hot water that you're jumping into.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Hide stuff and lie. How's that a good thing? Careful Rock, you do this and it could be Tina calling the taxidermist to find out how much it costs to have you mounted.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

How to hidem in plain sight, but then you would post it on here and it wouldn't be any good any more  .
Ole hillbilly proverb:
He who robs a bank
and tells on self
has no one to 
blame when caught
but self..


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

BR i just PMed the info to you.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

susieM said:


> How you gonna hide the check that you used to pay the taxidermist?


Make installment payments with the checkbook and only write the name on the check itself. If you have duplicates, write the name of the grocery store, or auto part store on the duplicate, or in the register.

If your checks are returned every month (ours are not) then you'll have to resort to buying several Postal, or Walmart money orders over a period of weeks or months. That way your checks you wrote say US Post Office, or Walmart.

More than one way to pay a taxidermist, or for a new gun. HA.

Nope, I've never done that before... :dance:

Any other questions?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Clifford said:


> Make installment payments with the checkbook and only write the name on the check itself. If you have duplicates, write the name of the grocery store, or auto part store on the duplicate, or in the register.
> 
> If your checks are returned every month (ours are not) then you'll have to resort to buying several Postal, or Walmart money orders over a period of weeks or months. That way your checks you wrote say US Post Office, or Walmart.
> 
> ...


Yea how do you get a Mount in the house without her noticing?

Well I'm using an approach that has worked in the past.I'm acting as though I'm going to be using them,just told her what they needed up front.So when I get something to be mounted I'll just take it over.If she says anything I'll just say that I thought it was ok with her. :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## firefly81 (Jan 17, 2007)

this may be a stupid girl questin but do taxidermist cost alot, we havent ever had anything done, but i have thought if anything ever was to happen to my peacock he sure would be pretty all done up.

and if i was your wife i wouldnt care if you had it done, just so long as its not hung in the bedroom thats kind of creepy.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Since I had a stroke and dilaning a phone number is a problem I simbly asked her to do it for me. Any purchace of a major maginatude is discused by both of us. But since you are not making a purchace that is of a large amount then what is the problim? The best way to get the mount in the house is the front door.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Old Vet said:


> Since I had a stroke and dilaning a phone number is a problem I simbly asked her to do it for me. Any purchace of a major maginatude is discused by both of us. But since you are not making a purchace that is of a large amount then what is the problim? The best way to get the mount in the house is the front door.


She considers $300 - $400 a very large amount.

big rockpile


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> Yea how do you get a Mount in the house without her noticing?


That is a problem. She never notices another gun, because she doesn't know how many I have now...


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

Nope, she uses the same taxidermists I do.


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

If you're going to do it anyway, why not just be up front with her about it?
You're eventually going to have to come clean anyway, might just as well be before it happens rather than after.

You might even impress her with your honesty!


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

hunter63 said:


> Why? It's none of her business.


  Interesting theory... Since she shares your life wouldnt you think she is a part of it? I dont think hiding things from ones spouse is something that makes a good marriage. You know in the end she will find out anyway...and she will feel like you were dishonest if she finds out on her own..And that makes it way worse then any possible arguement about the cost... If its no big deal why the need to hide anything? If your wife and you are close as it should be she will already know that you want to mount something when you drag that big bugger home...And telling her youd like to mount it is not that big a deal.. 
As for me - I AM the taxidermist... My hubby does not have to hide anything... Matter of fact he seems to think I should mount them all LOL... Which I dont mind  After all if it makes him happy that is a good thing.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Big R, if the taxidermist really meant anything to you, you'd have the number memorized.
Will
p.s. don't forget to post the pic of it when it's mounted


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

hunter63 said:


> Why? It's none of her business.


You guys just don't have her trained right.

When I was wheeling and dealing on my duck boat, you know boat, motor, trailer combo's etc. Went on for about a year.

She spots one that was ready to go, complete package w/camo, at her 28th trip looking at boats, and says,
" Why don't you just buy that one, it's already done and I don't have to listen to this stuff anymore!"


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Believe it or not the Guy that had this mounted tried hiding it from his DW she wouldn't let him bring it in the house.










big rockpile


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

ROFLMAO OH ya I can see how the husband thought she wouldnt notice THAT big huge thing ROFLMAO...


----------



## MandersGoaters (Apr 14, 2007)

Thats a beautiful mount! we have them all over the house, some are mine and some are his! I am more of a spender when it somes to hunting and fishing! oh how i love cabelas! my friend has done some of our mounts, she is really good at it, and I only have to pay for the material! she wants to try a racoon, so i told her next **** season if my two hounds don't have their heads up their *** we'll tree some big ones!oh and Hunter63...i wish i could talk my husband into a new boat!! maybe your tech. will work for me!!!


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

It is easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

Why hide something and run the risk of gettng caught when, if you are clever enough, you can rationalize most things and actually get consent?

I don't have things mounted for the same reason I don't get more tatoos. It's a lot of money for something to look at. I can talk my way into a new tool or gun 9 times out of ten though.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

beorning said:


> Why hide something and run the risk of gettng caught when, if you are clever enough, you can rationalize most things and actually get consent?
> 
> I don't have things mounted for the same reason I don't get more tatoos. It's a lot of money for something to look at. I can talk my way into a new tool or gun 9 times out of ten though.


 Its not just something to look at.. Mounts are memories in 3d... Who can forget the thrill and exhileration of the hunt when its hanging on your wall? Pictures get put in a photo album only to be seen when you remember to look in the book, memories can fade.. But when you have a mount hanging on your wall guaranteed youll remember ever detail of that hunt from the time you planned it til the day you finally filled your tag. 

And Eric.... If my hubby thought along those lines.... OMG He wouldnt be here.. How can you think that hiding something then asking forgiveness when she finds out is "easier" than just being up front and honest?? There is no "easier" way than being honest. Way I look at it, if your hiding something as little as money being spent on a mount... what else might you be hiding? Honesty is the rule when it comes to spouses... So what if they get mad at the expense... IM sure there are times you get mad at her spending too much on things she likes.. If your both honest and want each other to be happy you work things out that makes you BOTH happy. COMPROMISE is a 2 way street. Dishonesty is a one way street that has a dead end.. Having to do a uturn and finally face what you should have faced to begin with is a waste of time and causes hurt feelings. By hiding something your just delaying the enevitable..


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

> Its not just something to look at.. Mounts are memories in 3d... Who can forget the thrill and exhileration of the hunt when its hanging on your wall? Pictures get put in a photo album only to be seen when you remember to look in the book, memories can fade.. But when you have a mount hanging on your wall guaranteed youll remember ever detail of that hunt from the time you planned it til the day you finally filled your tag.


I can see the value in that. I'm pretty utilitarian. If I weren't married, there wouldn't be a camera in my house, much less pictures or mementos. That isn't saying that I begrudge anyone the right to be otherwise.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I talked things over with her.She told me she really don' care :shrug: Which knowing her I kind of figured that.

As far as cost actual cost of mounts isn't bad $300 - $600.But like she said we are going to have a problem when I get my Ram mount back.With her parents,they are already having a fit on what I'm blowing on mounts.They don't know I've went on a couple Guided Hunts.Which cost considerable more than the mounts.Oh they are telling my BIL how they feel about it.

big rockpile


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

big rockpile said:


> Well I talked things over with her.She told me she really don' care :shrug: Which knowing her I kind of figured that.
> 
> As far as cost actual cost of mounts isn't bad $300 - $600.But like she said we are going to have a problem when I get my Ram mount back.With her parents,they are already having a fit on what I'm blowing on mounts.They don't know I've went on a couple Guided Hunts.Which cost considerable more than the mounts.Oh they are telling my BIL how they feel about it.
> 
> big rockpile


 Wow and here I thought you were a grown married man able to make your own decisions (with your wife of course) LOL.. What difference is it to them unles it was their signature on the check? Post pics when you get your mounts back  I hope you enjoy the heck out of them despite the inlaws input...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah her folks think its a waste of money to go hunting,fishing,or even have a Garden.

Even though her DF use to go hunting and fishing all the time.  

big rockpile


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

when i had this done it was $225. now i imagine it would be at least $100 more.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Very nice,
As the saying goes,
Priceless....................


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Cost me $350 for this.










big rockpile


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice! who did the work???


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

CGUARDSMAN said:


> very nice! who did the work???


Tanning Unlimited in Hermitage.They did this one too.











big rockpile


----------



## Photo-bug (Jan 17, 2007)

*Dear lord, If I die tomorrow, please don't let my wife sell my guns for what I told her I bought them for.*


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Photo-bug said:


> *Dear lord, If I die tomorrow, please don't let my wife sell my guns for what I told her I bought them for.*


*
 ROFLMAO NOw THAT Is funny!! *


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Photo-bug said:


> *Dear lord, If I die tomorrow, please don't let my wife sell my guns for what I told her I bought them for.*


*
If you don't care enough for her to tell her how much you paid,why would you then want her to get that much for them?*


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

poorboy said:


> If you don't care enough for her to tell her how much you paid,why would you then want her to get that much for them?


Poorboy,

Seems to me that was a joke. Get it?


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Clifford said:


> Poorboy,
> 
> Seems to me that was a joke. Get it?


 Idid ,you didn't.you "clifford".


----------



## Photo-bug (Jan 17, 2007)

Just a little joke guys, sometimes we are on the "don't ask, don't tell" program. I never asked how much her $4000.00 curtains cost  now that I think about it I probably should have.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

Fact. I never complained about the curtains either... Maybe I can use that as a bargaining chip!


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Photo-bug said:


> Just a little joke guys, sometimes we are on the "don't ask, don't tell" program. I never asked how much her $4000.00 curtains cost  now that I think about it I probably should have.



 4k for CURTAINS??? Those must be some really nice curtains...To be honest Id have problem spending that kind of money on material to block out the sun.. I know nice ones are expensive but holy moley after I read that my first thought was that could have been Half a quad or more rifles.. I got to admit, IM almost as bad as hubby when it comes to the rifles and such... Im no Holly Home Maker that is for sure.. My extent of decorating is deciding which way to alter to the form so I can hang or set another mount somewhere......


----------

